# Streams near Mackinac Island????



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Any streams near Mackinac and/or St. Ignace that may hold trout, salmon or steelhead? I'm leaving Saturday morning for a conference on the island and usually have some free time on Sunday for some fishing since I don't golf. I could also fish nearby piers as well if anyone has any suggestions. Piers may be my best bet since I'll have the wife with me but I'm open to any ideas. 

Thanks.....PM's are fine if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

No piers to speak of. Lots of people in St. Ignace fish Salmon from shore and the docks. Spoons or plugs work fine. A little early but they are comin in.

Only river nearby worth anything is the Carp. Its about 12 miles north of Iggy on Mackinac Trial. You can pull some nice fish out there. 


But, the Carp is not known as a great river. But it is supposed to be a great weekend.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks, I don't know if I'll actually get time to fish but from looking at some maps the Carp seems like my best option if I do fish.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Gunrod, How are ya? I am not sure of the name of this river but it is north/east of st. Ignus and gets a run of fish. I have heard that it even gets some pinks in it.Oh ,it was already mentioned above.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Have fun Gunrod. The Carp has everything and it has lot's of different types of water. That's going to be one of the closest and best. Let us know......if you get out!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks....looking at the weather forecast it will be good for bringing fish in (cold and wet) but not conducive to me getting fishing time since the wife is tagging along on this trip. I'm still throwing a rod in the truck but not counting on it.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

May see a few pinks in the Carp. Pick and choose your water. The Carp has many different faces. You can go from practically class 2 rapids to frog water just around the next bend. If you hop around a little you should be able to find some lively water with some good holes within close proximity. Might be a tad bit early yet, but definitely worth a shot, hey?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

REMEMBER GUYS! We're not supposed to give specific names of rivers and streams in the U.P. on here. Personally, I'm getting fed up with it and will make it an issue in the future if need be. The Carp is junk nowadays, but if someone brings up another creek, I'll be pissed. This isn't just a Fudgee website!

I know a lot about deer hunting and fishing down there and I'm willing to give up your spots too.

Moderator, can you help?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with uptracker on listing the names!


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

Where did you see that we can't list waters on here. Are you thinking of another site???


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

the carp is practically a l.p. river and is way too unproductive most of the year anyway so i dont think that one is a big deal...plus the guys who were talking about it look to have been on the site long enough that they know the limits of what to say and what not to say. maybe if the upper carp was detailed, or its tribs itd be a different story, but again, these guys probably werent gonna mention that.


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Its very touchy talking about ANY UP Streams if you want to mention rivers or spots it is best if you do it by PM that way all will be happy.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Maybe you guys haven't noticed but Gunrod is a moderator!:lol: 

I'm sure he can clarify but as I see it no rules have been broken. U.P. names of larger rivers have been game. No specific holes are mentioned.

Have a blast Gunrod and hopefully you'll get a chance to wet the line.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Moderator or not read the sticky where it says befopre you post here read this it is says don't mention any river names except the ones listed under the heading the Two Hearted is the only one that is named. Enough said!


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

> I know a lot about deer hunting and fishing down there and I'm willing to give up your spots too.



Chill out dude....threats are not needed.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll have the one post that could be considered too specific deleted. Didn't mean to step on any toes.

Thanks for the posts and pm's.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Please don't reveal specific holes or stretches of any stream that you mention. This is true in all the river forums. I edited one post above that was too specific.

Here's what the header for U.P. streams says:


*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers* (2 Viewing) 
The Two Hearted and many, many, others. Please do not reveal specific holes.

Notice it says "many,many, others." which means others, including the Carp R. can be named.

It's only been a couple of years since Steve (the site owner) added a separate section for U.P. streams. Neither he nor the mods have discussed putting a limit on U.P. stream naming such as you see in the other rivers' forums especially the NW Rivers. Perhaps it's time we did discuss it in the mods' forum..........yes, there is a separate moderators' forum that you guys can't see. It's where we commenserate and conive and delve into our deepest secrets of plot and ploy...........:lol:


----------

